# Forwarded connection refused by server



## ali3781 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a problem with my dedicated server with freebsd 7.0 32 bit os server.
when I use putty for dynamic port forwarding,I got this error:

Forwarded connection refused by server: Administratively prohibited [open failed]
could you help me ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2010)

Is there some type of firewall on the server itself?

If not, how does your forwarding look in PuTTY? Forwarding to localhostort at the other side? Is there anything running there?

Does the sshd on the other side allow tunnels?


----------



## ali3781 (Jan 28, 2010)

it's OK now,I think there is problem in data center not on my server


----------

